# Internal Parasites?



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

I had a platy before this one with the exact same symptoms, and it died. The only difference is that this one is not nearly as advanced as the other was.
The other one was very inactive for the few days before it's death, this one hasn't gotten that far, yet. The only symptoms that I can see is a 'kicked in' breast and a black 'thing' inside. I couldn't see the black thing on the other one because it was a darker color. 
I could be wrong, but here are the pictures. 
[It's only in the bowl because that was the easiest way to get pictures.]


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

The concave, sunken-in belly is often an indicator of internal parasites. Its not the only possibility, but thats what I would treat for first. If the fish is eating, a medicated food is best. If it doesn't eat, I'd try metronidazole, Prazi-Pro or Jungle anti-parasite Fizz-tabs in the water. It would prob. be best to treat the whole tank, but you have to take out the carbon, so start with a large water change and be super aware of water quality.


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

Yeah, that was my guess. I'll certainly try that, thanks. 
Also, could green/cloudy water have anything to do with it?
My water's usually clear, but it suddenly turned green on me.
I did a 25% water change and it didn't help, so I'm going do do another soon.
Edit: Debating doing a 50-75%. They've lived through much worse.
Also, I use untreated well water, if that matters.

Sorry to platies pwn, I don't know anything about rtb sharks. Could be stress related, if you're lucky.


----------



## platies pwn (Nov 29, 2010)

my redtailed black shark isnt doing good.i noticed today that the area by his head is pink and his tail is also turning a very light pink.he is also not very active can you help me?please??????


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Green water can be low in oxygen or high in phosphates or nitrates, but usually fish in it are fine, just impossible to see. If only some fish are affected, assume its unrelated. I didn't see the 'black thing', but black in livebearers can be old blood form injury or pregnancy. Worms can be clear, white, yellow, etc. Watch for 'odd' poo that isn't the color of the food or is balled or moving. Complications from pregnancy can also cause injuries that can cause fish to waste away. But parasite treatments are relatively safe, so worth a try.


----------



## Platysaurus (Oct 7, 2010)

My best guess would be phosphates, though I don't get much algae in that tank. I have plenty of aeration and I do 20-25% water changes at least every other week. Makes me feel a bit better about it, if wrongly so, please tell me. 
I'm definitely going to do a large water change tomorrow, since the green is a bit unsightly. 
It'll be easy to check the poo since I've separated the platy for now, though I will be treating the entire tank soon. 
As for the pregnancy thing, I've had a few fish die from that before, so I do know some of the signs. They all died /after/ giving birth, though.

Edit: Forgot to add, I circled the 'black thing' in this picture. It may or may not be relevant, it might just be normal, but I've never noticed it before.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

I don't know anything about sharks either. Pick a category and click the 'new thread' on the upper left button to post. Try a water change, it seldom hurts and often helps. Try to get a pic.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

the black area is just the fish normal innards. my fish have the same and it depends on the color of the fish as to how much it shows up.
As stated he is probably full of parasites. the other choice is old age.- They often get thin when very old.


----------

